# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  i need help please

## tnt707

hi
i need help please 
 i have MS excel 2003 

can i put numbers in one filed and get alphabet in the other 
for example if i put in A1
123
can i get in B1
ABC 

is that possible 
if yes is it possible to other languages also 

thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## arthurbr

This is the second post you make against the same rule...

_Your post does not comply with Rule 1 of our Forum_ RULES. Your post title should accurately and concisely describe your problem, not your anticipated solution. Use terms appropriate to a Google search. Poor thread titles, like Please Help, Urgent, Need Help, Formula Problem, Code Problem, and Need Advice will be addressed according to the OP's experience in the forum: If you have less than 10 posts, expect (and respond to) a request to change your thread title. If you have 10 or more posts, expect your post to be locked, so you can start a new thread with an appropriate title. 
*To change a Title on your post, click EDIT then Go Advanced and change your title, if 2 days have passed ask a moderator to do it for you.*

----------


## Kingsadi

Hi
My Superiors told me to make budget of my office there are almost 3000 employees and 18 sub offices and almost 200 head of account in use of each office. They all have there own budget and Headquarter have to hold all over the budget. I need some one to help me i have not much knowledge of excel. I want to make a excel file that helps me to make daily purchase vouchers for payment, record or payments that have made in different head of accounts of various sub offices. And in the end of each year I have to put values that approves for next financial year.
Please help me or guide me how i should do it...??

----------


## zbor

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

